# A nice Linux Kernel tutorial



## ferrarif50 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi,

Check out this article about Linux kernel. Learn to compile your own linux kernel and even modularize them.

Click Here


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 6, 2005)

Thnx for the lnk it really helped for a starving NTFS writer like me...


----------



## Atul Shukla (Aug 10, 2005)

thanks for that i am just joined the forum 
and in search of what u gave me .


----------



## vignesh (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool find.Thanks mate...


----------



## methead (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool stuff...
Thanks a lot for the link...


----------



## theKonqueror (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool info....

I think, i've seen the same at *www.freeos.com/articles/2589/


----------



## neenaoffline (Oct 8, 2005)

cool stuff man ...........
seriously 0.o


----------



## deadman (Oct 10, 2005)

:claps:
niice find


----------



## rohan (Oct 20, 2005)

Awesome d00d... Really a cool tutorial... Great find


----------



## champ_rock (Oct 20, 2005)

awesome


----------



## somashekar (Dec 23, 2005)

Its very good link.


----------

